# Brian Monty strikes again!!!



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

It took a year to get it but finally I took possession of my Monty '58 Flying V.
The story starts over a year ago when I was down at his place servicing his Hammond organ. While I was in his workshop, I spied this raw cut V body lying against the wall. It had no neck or finish. Sooo I asked him what he was doing with it.
Because of the black mineral deposites in the wood, he explained, the original customer was not interesed in it. It turns out the original customer brought him a authentic '59 V so he could get all the measurements. Then he asked if I wanted it....of course I said I did.:smile:
He made the pickguard and input jack ring with the correct 4 ply plastic and the tailpiece. The guitar is all Korina and the fretboard is Brazilian Rosewood. All of the other hardware I acquired including Gibson ABR, Gibson Historic truss rod cover, 2 late '60's sticker Pat.# T-top pickups with new Gibson gold covers , gibson knobs, sprague cap, switchcraft input jack and right-angle toggle switch and the Gibson logo. The guitar weighs in at 7.0lbs. BTW...Brian will not put any kind of logo on his guitars. Except his own of course...:smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

NICE guitar my man. I mean NICE :bow:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Mineral deposits be damned! 

It's beautious!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, Pretty sweet! I like some guitars, like yours,with imperfections in the wood. It make the guitar more alive IMO.

Congrats, It's a GREAT V!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Holy Sh!t...that thing is beautiful. As the proud owner of 2 Montys, I'm also sure it plays and sounds even better than it looks.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Holy Sh!t...that thing is beautiful. As the proud owner of 2 Montys, I'm also sure it plays and sounds even better than it looks.


It does! The cool thing is the T tops are mellow and paired with that body, sound beautiful together. :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have never tried playing a V. This has seriously got my curiousity going. The upper fret access looks really good.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I played a Monty V at Capsule a few years ago that was really nice. this one looks great too.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I'm allways a sucker for V's. This one is really unique looking... what a great piece of wood... congrats!


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Freakin WOW!

I love a flying V - this one looks superb. VERY very cool.

What a great early Christmas present - enjoy!


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice!!! I love the Vs too, one of my favorite guitars.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

kksjur
:bow:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

We will have to have a humbucker war some night.... where the heck are you going to put that anyway. Me thinks that the other Red gibson that Brian worked on will be jealous and should be given a vacation at my house for a while

kkjuw


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I've never played a V. That's a beauty enjoy it.


----------

